# Cutting at depth



## beestonman (Mar 22, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help. I need to bookmatch (as tidily as possible) a maple block, approx 90cm x 25cm x 50mm. I don't have (and can't afford) a bandsaw or any large tools that will cut at depth, and so I wondered if anyone had any good ideas for how to cut neatly at depth with a hand saw or other tools within my limited budget. Thanks for thinking about it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

With only hand tools, I would use a handsaw. I would draw a cut line on both sides. I would set up a vertical guide bars (straight edge pieces of wood) on both sides of the cut.

An other choice would be to call some local shops to find one that had a bandsaw that is set up for resawing, and pay for the cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bookmatching*



beestonman said:


> I wonder if anyone can help. I need to bookmatch (as tidily as possible) a maple block, approx 90cm x 25cm x 50mm. I don't have (and can't afford) a bandsaw or any large tools that will cut at depth, and so I wondered if anyone had any good ideas for how to cut neatly at depth with a hand saw or other tools within my limited budget. Thanks for thinking about it.


To put this question in terms most of us will understand. IE inches, the plank is roughly 2" thick,10" wide and 36" long and as I understand your question you would like to "resaw" it into 2 - 36" lengths, 10" wide and 1" thick, and glue them together to form one wide plank. So you are going to have to rip saw through 10'' of stock 36" long. This is a tall order to do by hand. I would either find a friend/school/business with a bandsaw, or locate a sharp Bowsaw and take your time sawing. You did not mention what kind of wood this is. Hardwood I assume. :yes: I will try to post a picture of a bowsaw if you are not familiar with one. bill








*Gallery of saws made from this plan*

*Brian Buckner*

This industrious gentleman appears to have making his own tools as a hobby; his website is heaving with beautifully crafted items. Which (for the purpose of this gallery) include both a full size and scaled down version of the bug-saw 







*Tony 'S'*

Living in Merrye Englande, posted a tale of success on Badger Pond's handtool forum 
 *Darrell La Rue...*

Made a small version, that takes a standard modern coping saw blade. The metallic circle is a Canadian 25 cent coin. 
 *William R. Duffield*

A woodworker of high ability, made a lovely version from curly maple, cherry, olive burl, purpleheart, with seine twine. Ironically the (modern, super strong) kevlar he initially used wore out! His fancy paddle is documented on his website.  *William Claspy*

Who has a web page with some other shop made tools made this one... 
 *James Roadman*

(who has his own web site) used maple to make this example, and certainly showed his woodturning skills on those beautiful handles.  *David Clapp*

This OLDTOOLs denizen attended a shaker box making class, and saw Gil Chesbro's bowsaw making class (see below) going on at the same time. Being latheless, the rather good looking handles were scavenged from an old file and an old screwdriver. Every good Galoot has a few of those, right? The result looks (IMHO) very fine. 
 *Alan Bierbaum*

Who also graces my bench page, was caught (;-) using this one in a photo he posted to woodcentral. 
 *Frank D. in Montreal*

Posted to Woodcentral. His saw is cherry and maple, with boxwood chisels handles sourced from Lee Valley.  *Roy Griggs*

A member of the OLDTOOLS list made this version in Brazilian cherry, using a bandsaw blade. 
 *Ted Reischl (of Rock River Wood Werks)*

This saw is made from walnut and brass, finished in tung oil and three coats of shellec (which accounts for the splendid shine). Ted also chose to create the "fancy" tensioning device instead of the 'umble paddle, and very sweet it looks too. 
 *Pete Mueller*

Made one from a kit of parts supplied by Dave Tobbe . The completion was duly announced (after an appropriate and proper delay) on the OLDTOOLS list 
 *And a special tale of success*

Rather a lot of saws (10 if I've counted correctly), based on this design and a Marples original were made at a shop class hosted by Gil Chesbro Wes Groot's story and photos from the same event


----------

